# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο >  Πρόβλημα με το ψυγείο μας!

## scooterlord

Καλημέρα σε όλους...

..επειδή όλοι γνωρίζουμε πόσο δύσκολους οικονομικά καιρούς διανύουμε, ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν τα φόρουμ!

Μπαίνω στο ψητό... Το ψυγείο μου ψύχει σαν.. καταψύκτης. Όπου κι αν βάζω το θερμοστάτη, το ψυγείο φαίνεται να ψύχει στο απόγειο της δύναμής του! Ότι κι αν βάλω μέσα βγαίνει πάγος.. 

Υποψιάζομαι (φυσικά) το θερμοστάτη, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι το ψυγείο ενδιάμεσα σταματά να δουλεύει.. .δηλαδή δε δουλεύει 24 ώρες το 24ωρο. Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει βέβαια κάποιο ρόλο...

Κανένας ειδήμων λοιπόν, έχει καμιά ιδέα να με βοηθήσει; Τι να ψάξω και πώς; Είναι κάτι που θα μπορούσα να το διορθώσω μόνος μου;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για το χρόνο σας!

----------


## FILMAN

Ξεκίνα κάνοντας μια απόψυξη. Αν αφού το ξαναβάλεις σε λειτουργία κάνει τα ίδια, θέλει αλλαγή ο θερμοστάτης.

----------


## xifis

ανταλαζουμε?το δικο μου εχει παρει την κατω βολτα εδω κ 2-3 μερες κ εχει μια μονιμη δροσουλα μεσα χωρις να κανει παγο κα8ολου.ουτε στην καταψυξη.δε παγωνει τπτ.ολα ειναι νερουλα κ δροσερα.

χωρις πλακα τωρα,δες μηπως δεν κλεινει καλα η πορτα κ μπαζει υγρασια,κ γιαυτο γινεται αλασκα.

----------


## scooterlord

Πωπώ!! Αυτό κι αν ήταν γρήγορο!

Δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση μια απόψυξη να λύσει το πρόβλημα; Αν δεν ξέρεις όλα περίεργα σου φαίνονται...!

Ο θερμοστάτης είναι κάτι που αλλάζει εύκολα; Υπάρχουν universal ανταλλακτικά ή πρέπει να βρω συγκεκριμένο για το δικό μου ψυγείο; Ξηλώνεις τίποτα, που βρίσκεται;; Οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## FILMAN

> Πωπώ!! Αυτό κι αν ήταν γρήγορο!
> 
> Δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση μια απόψυξη να λύσει το πρόβλημα; Ναι, γιατί αν το σωληνάκι του θερμοστάτη είναι μέσα στον πάγο δεν αισθάνεται σωστά τη θερμοκρασία (ο πάγος είναι θερμομονωτικός) Αν δεν ξέρεις όλα περίεργα σου φαίνονται...!
> 
> Ο θερμοστάτης είναι κάτι που αλλάζει εύκολα; (Σχετικά...) Υπάρχουν universal ανταλλακτικά ή πρέπει να βρω συγκεκριμένο για το δικό μου ψυγείο; (Θα τον πάρεις με βάση το μοντέλο του ψυγείου.) Ξηλώνεις τίποτα, που βρίσκεται;; (Ακριβώς πίσω από το κουμπί ρύθμισης της θερμοκρασίας) Οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία ευπρόσδεκτη!


 :Rolleyes:

----------


## j kalai

Για να σου λυσουμε το προβλημα πρεπει να μας πεις παραπανω πραγματα, οπως τι μαρκα ειναι, διπορτο, no frost, ο χωρος τις καταψυξη ειναι πανω ή κατω.

Βαλε και καμια φωτο.

----------


## scooterlord

Λοιπόν, το ψυγείο μου είναι Sharp Non-CFC No-Frost SJ-24G-S μοντέλο... με τον καταψύκτη στην πάνω μεριά.

..επειδή ακριβολογώντας πετυχαίνεις εν τέλει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, να διευκρινίσω πως ο χώρος του ψυγείου δεν έχει πάγο, απλά μου παγώνει τα τρόφιμα. Δηλαδή βάζω ένα γιαούρτι σήμερα, και αύριο τρώω γιαούρτι-γρανίτα. Ο καταψύκτης δουλεύει κανονικά, όπως θάπρεπε...

Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφία του θερμοστάτη..

----------


## Nemmesis

> Για να σου λυσουμε το προβλημα πρεπει να μας πεις παραπανω πραγματα, οπως τι μαρκα ειναι, διπορτο, no frost, ο χωρος τις καταψυξη ειναι πανω ή κατω.
> 
> Βαλε και καμια φωτο.


ακριβως... δεν μας εχεις πει τπτ... ουτε καν αν εχεις ηλεκτρονικο θερμοστατη η οχι..  οσο για το Ναι, γιατί αν το σωληνάκι του θερμοστάτη είναι μέσα  στον πάγο δεν αισθάνεται σωστά τη θερμοκρασία (ο πάγος είναι  θερμομονωτικός)
ναι ο παγος ειναι θερμομονωτικος αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι στους μηδεν βαθμους οποτε ο θερμοστατης θα βλεπει οτι εχει χαμηλη θερμοκρασια ασχετα με την θερμοκρασια του χορου οποτε και θα κοβει το μοτερ χωρις να εχει σωστη θερμοκρασια... 
το οτι κοβει το μοτερ δεν μας λεει και κατι... πρεπει να παρακολουθησεις οταν κοβει και οταν ξεκιναει αν ακουγετε ενα "τσακ" απο πισω στην βαση οπου ειναι το μοτερ... αν ναι τοτε απλα κοβει το θερμικο του μοτερ ασχετα απο το αν δινει ο θερμοστατης η οχι...
αν δεν εκλεινε η πορτα σωστα τοτε παλι θα δουλευε συνεχεια το μοτερ αλλα δεν θα παγωνε τα πραγματα... θα επιανε "χιονι" στα σημεια που ειναι το στοιχειο... αυτα...
εγω ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι ειναι απλα χαλασμενος ο θερμοστατης... και η αλλαγη του μπορει να παρει απο 5λεπτα μεχρι και 1ωρα αν εχεις κανα μυστηριο μοντελο... περιμενουμε καμια φοτο...

----------


## j kalai

Πρεπει να βγαλεις το θερμοστατη ο οποιος ειναι μαζι με το κλαπετο και αυτος ειναι που κοβει τον αερα στην συντηρηση για να μην σου παγωνει τα πραγματα.
Ανοιγοντας το θα κοιταξεις γρηγορα οπως θα ειναι παγωμενος ο χωρος αν το ταπερ εχει κλεισει τελειως την εξοδο του αερα. Αν ειναι κλειστο πιανοντας το πουρο του θα αρχισει να ανοιγει σιγα σιγα που σημαινει οτι λειτουργει λογικα.
Για να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα σημερα πηγα σε ενα ιδιο το οποιο απο μεταφορα ειχε πεσει μια βιδα απο καποιον αλλον που το ειχε λυσει και ειχε μπλοκαρει το ταπερ με αποτελεσμα να μην κλεινει και  ειχε τα ιδια συμπτωματα.
Κοιτα αν εχει πιασει και παγο σε αυτο το σημειο γιατι και αυτος δημιουργει προβλημα.

----------


## FILMAN

> ακριβως... δεν μας εχεις πει τπτ... ουτε καν αν εχεις ηλεκτρονικο θερμοστατη η οχι.. οσο για το Ναι, γιατί αν το σωληνάκι του θερμοστάτη είναι μέσα στον πάγο δεν αισθάνεται σωστά τη θερμοκρασία (ο πάγος είναι θερμομονωτικός)
> ναι ο παγος ειναι θερμομονωτικος αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι στους μηδεν βαθμους οποτε ο θερμοστατης θα βλεπει οτι εχει χαμηλη θερμοκρασια ασχετα με την θερμοκρασια του χορου οποτε και θα κοβει το μοτερ χωρις να εχει σωστη θερμοκρασια... 
> 
> Σωστό αυτό Παναγιώτη, με την προϋπόθεση ότι ο πάγος ακουμπάει στο σωληνάκι. Αν το σωληνάκι είναι στον αέρα κάτω από τον πάγο, τότε αισθάνεται ζέστη...
>  
> το οτι κοβει το μοτερ δεν μας λεει και κατι... πρεπει να παρακολουθησεις οταν κοβει και οταν ξεκιναει αν ακουγετε ενα "τσακ" απο πισω στην βαση οπου ειναι το μοτερ... αν ναι τοτε απλα κοβει το θερμικο του μοτερ ασχετα απο το αν δινει ο θερμοστατης η οχι...
> αν δεν εκλεινε η πορτα σωστα τοτε παλι θα δουλευε συνεχεια το μοτερ αλλα δεν θα παγωνε τα πραγματα... θα επιανε "χιονι" στα σημεια που ειναι το στοιχειο... αυτα...
> εγω ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι ειναι απλα χαλασμενος ο θερμοστατης... και η αλλαγη του μπορει να παρει απο 5λεπτα μεχρι και 1ωρα αν εχεις κανα μυστηριο μοντελο... περιμενουμε καμια φοτο...


 :Smile:

----------


## scooterlord

..κλαπέτα, τάπερ, πούρα... τί είναι αυτά ρε παιδιά; Απλά ελληνικά κανείς;; Κανένα σαιτ που να εξηγεί τα μέρη του θερμοστάτη;

Σόρι παιδιά είμαι πραγματικά άσχετος.. να μου λέγατε κατι για computers, εκεί μάλιστα...

φίλε Nemmesis, έχω ήδη επισυνάψει φώτο...

----------


## Nemmesis

no frost ε? εμπλεξες καλα... αλλα πρωτα απο ολα οπως σου ειπαν κανε μια αποψυξη και βλεπουμε... επισης κοιταξε αν δουλευει το ανεμιστηρακι που στελνει αερα κατο στην συντηριση... μετα κοιταξε αν εχουν παγο οι θυριδες επιστροφης του αερα απο την συντηριση στην καταψυξη... αλλα και παλι η μεγαλητερη πιθανοτητα ειναι να ειναι χαλασμενος ο θερμοστατης μιας και σε χαμηλη θερμοκρασια δεν κοβει...  επισης τωρα που ξερουμε οτι ειναι νο φροστ το οτι κοβει καποιες φορες μεσα στο 24ωρο δεν μας λεει τπτ μιας και αυτο γινεται λογο του χρονοδιακοπτη....

----------


## scooterlord

Οπότε κάνω πρώτα την απόψυξη και βλέποντας και κάνοντας... δεν ξέρω γενικά τι είναι οι θυρίδες επιστροφής, αλλά γενικά έπιασα το νόημα.. κοιτάω γενικά για πάγο! Ας δούμε αυτό και συνεχίζουμε από εκεί...

...μου απάντησε κάποιο παληκάρι νωρίτερα, αλλά θα ήθελα λίγες παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες για το πως να αλλάξω το θερμοστάτη... τί χρειάζεται να ξηλώσω; Γίνεται από το εσωτερικό του ψυγείου ή θέλει να το ανοίξω κι από πίσω; :/ Σόρι παιδιά, πιάνουν τα χέρια μου, απλά δε σκαμπάζω πολλά...

----------


## j kalai

Το συγκεκριμενο ψυγειο που εχεις εχει εναν θερμοστατη στην καταψυξη ο οποιος ρυθμιζει αυτην και εναν στην συντηρηση που ειναι αυτος της φωτογραφιας και ειναι υπευθυνος για τον συγκεκριμενο χωρο.
Ο θερμοστατης της καταψυξης οπως σου ειπα ελεγχει αυτην και ας πουμε ολο το ψυγειο και ο λογος ειναι οτι αυτος ειναι υπευθυνος για το ποτε θα κοψει το μοτερ και ποτε θα παρει.
Ο θερμοστατης της συντηρησης ελεγχει μονο την συντηρηση και λειτουργει με ενα λαμαρινενιο καπακι το οποιο κοβει τον παγωμενο αερα που κατεβαινει απο τους αεραγωγους τις καταψυξης σε αυτην.
Στην δικια σου περπτωση αυτο δεν κλεινει με αποτελεσμα να στα παγωνει ολα. Δεν βρισκω και μια φωτογραφια απο τετοιο ανταλλακτικο για να το καταλαβεις.

Ολα τα no frost απο την στιγμη που πιανουν παγο στον εξατμιστη που βρισκετε παντα στην καταψυξη σταματουν την ψυξη στην συντηρηση και αυτο γιατι δεν κυκλοφορει ο αερας. Αν στους αεραγωγους εχει παγο για οποιοδηποτε λογω στο συγκεκριμενο μπορει να τα παγωνει γιατι ο παγος φρακαρει το λαμαρινενιο καπακι οπως εγαψα και το παραδειγμα με την βιδα με αποτελεσμα να μην κλεινει.

Γενικα τα no frost θελουν μια φορα τον χρονο αποψυξη γιατι υπαρχουν κρυφα σημεια που δεν λιωνει ο παγος με τια αντιστασεις.

----------


## FILMAN

Ανοίγεις το καπάκι που ανέβασες στη φωτο...

----------


## scooterlord

j kalai... αυτό είναι μια πολύ καλή ιδέα... μόλις άνοιξα τον καταψύκτη, ήταν στα 5/7 και το έβαλα στο 1 μήπως βοηθήσει.. επιπλέον, η κατάψυξή μου είναι λιγάκι γεμάτη, αλλά έκανα ανακατανομή στο περιεχόμενο ώστε να ελευθερωθούν λιγάκι οι θυρίδες - που απ'ότι κατάλαβα επικοινωνούν με τη συντήρηση... για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...

Το καπάκι πώς ανοίγει; Άνοιξα το καπάκι από το λαμπάκι και βλέπω μια βίδα στο βάθος, προφανώς όμως θα έχει και κάπου αλλού... θα το ψάξω λίγο αργότερα γιατί είμαι μεταξύ πραγμάτων...

----------


## scooterlord

...παιδιά, έχω την αίσθηση πως βοήθησε πολύ η άποψη του φίλου που είπε πως κυρίως ρυθμίζεται η θερμοκρασία από το θερμοστάτη του καταψύκτη. 

Πραγματικά, χαμήλωσα τη ρύθμιση του καταψύκτη και φαίνεται πως ήδη έχει χαμηλώσει η θερμοκρασία στη συντήρηση! Θα το επιβεβαιώσω λίγο αργότερα γιατί τώρα είμαι στη δουλειά και θα σας πώ!

Να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για τη βοήθεια που προσφέρατε, και μακάρι να διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημά μου!

----------


## spyros84

Καλησπέρα σας παιδιά,

Μια ανάλογη κατάσταση αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ με το ψυγείο μου εδώ και 2 μήνες.
Έχω ένα *Kelvinator KNT1500JME 18 χρονών, no frost, δίπορτο: η κατάψυξη πάνω και ο χώρος του ψυγείου κάτω*

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες το ψυγείο σταματάει να παγώνει τα τρόφιμα, αλλά η κατάψυξη είναι μια χαρά.
Του κάνω απόψυξη και μετά από 2-3 βδομάδες πάλι τα ίδια. Μετά ξαναδοκιμάζω απόψυξη και είναι ΟΚ και μετά πάλι τα ίδια....
Μάλιστα όταν του κάνω απόψυξη ξεβιδώνω το καπάκι στο χώρο της κατάψυξης εκεί που είναι οι αντιστάσεις και τα πάντα είναι καλυμένα με πάρα πολύ πάγο(σε διάστημα 2-3 βδομάδων).Να φανταστείτε για να μην περιμένω πολλή ώρα παίρνω το πιστολάκι των μαλλιών....

Να υποθέσαω από αυτά που γράψατε θα φταίει και σε μένα ο θερμοστάτης;
Έχει 1 θερμοστάτη στο ψυγείο και 1 στην κατάψυξη.
Επισυνάπτω και τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες:
Η πρώτη με το φωτάκι στο χώρο του ψυγείου και η δεύτερη στη κατάψυξη

----------


## j kalai

Στην δικια σου περιπτωση τρια πραγματα θα φταινε.

1. Ο χρονοδιακοπτης που κανει την αποψυξη και βρισκετε μαλλον στο πισω μερος του ψυγειου κοντα στο μοτερ. Για να σε βοηθησουμε πρεπει να τον βρεις και να τον κανεις να κανει αποψυξη χειροκινητα γυρνωντας ενα ροδακι που εχει, μεχρι να ακουσεις να σταματησει το μοτερ. Το αφηνεις ετσι μεχρι να παρει μονο του. Ο χρονος τις αποψυξης θα ειναι απο 30λεπτα ως κανα διωρο μεχρι να λιωσει ο παγος. 
Για να το δοκιμασεις ετσι δεν πρεπει να ξεβιδωσεις τιποτα απο μεσα.

2. Το θερμικο ασφαλειας που υπαρχει μεσα στον χωρο τις καταψυξης και βρισκεται πανω στο στοιχειο αυτο δηλαδη που βρισκεις παγωμενο.

3. Αντισταση.

----------


## spyros84

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.
Βρήκα το ροδάκι και το γύρισα,το μοτέρ σταμάτησε και μετά από λίγο ξαναπήρε.
Τώρα το αφήνω όπως είναι; Μήπως πρέπει να το βγάλω από την πρίζα;

----------


## j kalai

Μολις το ψυγειο σου σταματησει να παγωνει κατω τοτε θα το κανεις για να δουμε αν μετα την αποψυξη θα δουλεψει.
Το ροδακι θελει πολυ σιγα να το γυρνας για να μην το προχωρησεις πολυ και φυγει γρηγορα απο την αποψυξη.

----------


## tzino 45

ΠΡΟΣΕΧΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΩ,ΚΑΙ ΕΞΗΓΩ ΤΙ ΕΠΑΘΑ.ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ SERVICE AMANA--GENERAL ELECTRIK ΜΕ 25ΕΤΗ ΠΕΙΡΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ(ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΛΟΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤ-ΜΑ ΤΟΥ)ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ.ΗΡΘΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΑΞΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΙΝΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ (ΟΝΤΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΓΑΖΕ ΠΑΓΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ) Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΞΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΗΡΕ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟ 220ΕΥΡΟ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ 50 ΕΥΡΟ (ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ),ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΛΥΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΞΑΝΑΦΩΝΑΞΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΑΞΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΙΤΣΑ (ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΝΗ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΑΣΗ ΠΑΓΟ) ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΗΡΕ 80 ΕΥΡΟ(40 Η ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ 40 ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ) ΜΕ 20 ΕΥΡΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ(ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ ΠΑΛΙ).ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕΝ ΛΥΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΕΙΑΣ(ΣΤΟ ΜΟΣΧΑΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ)ΚΑΙ ΗΡΘΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΝΕΑΡΟΣ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ (Η ΜΠΡΟΣΤΙΝΗ)ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ,Η ΜΙΚΡΗ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΙΓΕΤΑΙ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΡΕΛΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΚΑΣΗ.ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ,ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΙΛΑΝ,ΜΟΥ ΠΗΡΕ 40 ΕΥΡΟ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ (ΜΕ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ) ΚΑΙ ΣΕ 6 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΗΡΘΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΒΑΡΥΝΣΗ 40 ΕΥΡΟ(ΤΟ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΝΟ-ΜΕ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ) ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΛΥΘΗ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ Κ Α Ν Ε Ν Α

----------

